
Really cheap Kubernetes cluster on AWS with kubeadm - mzehrer
https://github.com/cablespaghetti/kubeadm-aws
======
mzehrer
See discussion on reddit
[https://www.reddit.com/r/kubernetes/comments/9ajm1p/kubernet...](https://www.reddit.com/r/kubernetes/comments/9ajm1p/kubernetes_cluster_on_aws_for_as_little_as_3_a/)

